# Alri - Bad Ass Mass, Is it a ph/ps?



## machinehead (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I saw this new product in the market, it contains:
 (25R)-5-alpha-spirostan-6-one-3b-ol, (25R)-4-Spirosten-3b,6b-diol

What is this compund?

Thanks,
Snir.


----------



## TC Supplements (Jan 7, 2007)

To get a better understanding of this product, listen the audio   interview by David Greenwalt and Author L. Rea on our site at www.TopChoiceSupplements.com , or at the ALR Industries website here.

We now have it in stock.  




machinehead said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw this new product in the market, it contains:
> (25R)-5-alpha-spirostan-6-one-3b-ol, (25R)-4-Spirosten-3b,6b-diol
> ...


----------



## machinehead (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,

I heard the interview and I read what alri wrote, I don't understand why it contains the restore product?

If it says that it's non-hormonal product, so why it contains pct(the restore)?

Seems very weird to me....


----------



## nni (Jan 8, 2007)

ai's are considered non hormonal as they do not contain exogenous hormones.
it is not a ph.


----------



## machinehead (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, so why the cycle contains the restore product?


----------



## nni (Jan 8, 2007)

i dont pretend to know the reasoning behind the formula, and im not familiar with the formula, but i do know that an ai will increase your test and that is the point of the product. i thought restore was for cortisol suppresion?


----------



## J2jud (Jan 13, 2007)

BAM, is not a PH.... it's considered NHA. Alot of users have reported great gains while on BAM... and does not contain an AI.


----------



## machinehead (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

What is NHA?


----------



## nni (Jan 15, 2007)

nha= non hormonal anabolic


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 28, 2007)

The audio interview is good. Made me buy some. But what happened to the end of the audio? It cuts off


----------



## fireball (Mar 9, 2007)

should one use it as a stack with something else or is it good enough to get noticeable gains by itself?


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 9, 2007)

fireball said:


> should one use it as a stack with something else or is it good enough to get noticeable gains by itself?




It is good as a stand alone or can be used in the Evolution Stack, Testers for Bam by itself on average put on 7-10 pounds in 8 weeks.

See the stack details here ALR Industries Evolution Stack for Serious Mass Gains - on sale now!


----------



## fireball (Mar 13, 2007)

what is the recommended dosages for an 8 week cycle?  and what kind of pct should i use?


----------



## kinkery (Mar 13, 2007)

fireball said:


> what is the recommended dosages for an 8 week cycle?  and what kind of pct should i use?



did you not read the thread? it doesn't need PCT. it's not a PH.


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 13, 2007)

Dosage is as per label, 1 cap three times per day with meals.

Here is the F.A.Q. that might help out with some of your questions.

*
Jungle Warfare??? F.A.Q's*

*1) What exactly is in Jungle Warfare????*

A: Jungle Warfare is a non-androgen non-hormone based pro-hypertrophic product we have been working to perfect for the past few years. Our goal was to combine herbal AR-agonist that have no hormonal activity with positive estrogen and free testosterone modulation. In short, when combined with proper diet and training, Jungle Warfare supports lean tissue in a major long term progressive way while disrespecting fat stores rudely as well. The goal was to design a non-androgenic matrix for increased myotrophic expression and lipolysis that did not create issues for athletes or enthusiast either ethically or legally. From the results we feel we did pretty well.

*2) Jungle Warfare is a non-hormonal AR agonist. Does this mean that it will cause other unwanted androgenic effects?*

A: No, not at all. There is nothing in Jungle Warfare??? that can aromatize to estrogens, nor are there any synthetic androgenic compounds in the matrix. Just because something potentially stimulates the AR (Androgen Receptor) does not mean it will send an androgenic signal or cause the negative side effects that synthetic androgens can have. Our experience from long term testing has been that Jungle Warfare??? actually supports the HPTA, rather than suppresses it like hormones do. This in itself is a big step in potential for performance optimization with the main focus on health first through natural means.
Of course, it seems plausible to at least consider that a severe over dose, employed long term, may possibly inhibit FSH activity simply due to AR stimulation. But this would be an intake level beyond bizarre if it is possible at all. After all, you can really stimulate some serious gyno and have raisin nuts if you drink enough soy milk.
The goal is to support, not replace endogenous hormones, in a manner that favors lean mass and/or its performance capacity. Add to this hypertrophic activity with a favorable natural estrogen to androgen ratio and you have the makings of some interesting potentials. We certainly have been satisfied with the results users have shared.


*3) Can women use it?*

A: At this time I would feel uncomfortable if I said yes. We have only had the results of a few months of final testing on women to draw from. Of course the results have been very favorable, but let???s wait until all of the results are in before going there. Of course we have been working on a women's formula as well, but it will not ready at this time.


*4) You hint that Jungle Warfare is pro HPTA. Can you describe the mechanism by which HPTA function is being impacted here?*

A: Certainly.

a.) By modulating estrogen build-up the negative feed back loop to the hypothalamus is put in check. The result is that the body optimizes natural testosterone production. We use ADED to do this and it works pretty well to modulate instead of obliterate estrogen. So we still have the right amount of estrogen for normal growth of lean tissue and positive libido, without the excess water weight and fat feeding aspect.

b.) We utilize an excellent free testosterone optimizing compound called Conjugated (-)3,4-divanillyl-tetrahydrofuran. This is simply the result of a series of extraction processes performed upon nettle root. Many know of this herb due to its anti-aromatase capacity and the studies that show its positive affects upon BHP in men. Some of the extracts also have a positive affect upon the total testosterone to free testosterone ratio. More free testosterone means more ???active testosterone. Nothing really trick here other than it just works better than one would expect. Nice for a change when something can be simple and effective.

c.) We use a specific dual process that allows us to use both the insulinogenic and AR agonistic fractions from a proprietary mormordica chirantia extraction. By doing so, we can foster the hypertrophic event in lean tissue via the two most important mechanisms without the usual negative side effects.

*5) Will Jungle Warfare??? impact male/female libido?*

A: Yes, naturally we can say anytime you feel better you will perform better in all senses of the word. But in this case, we have a great hormonal optimization matrix that supports pro-sexual performance as well.


*6) Let's say that an athlete was coming off a prohormone cycle and is looking to restore his HPTA. Ultra Hotter which was recently licensed to Anabolic Xtreme as post cycle therapy??? seems the perfect choice.*

A: Hmmm, we had not really intended the product to be used in this manner but obviously due to the HPTA support aspect with the non-androgen mediated lean tissue hypertrophy value it could be. Stacking with post cycle therapy??? would have additional benefits in this regard, but certainly not necessary.


*7) Does Jungle Warfare potentially replace Ultra Hotter/post cycle therapy?*

A: That would depend upon the intent of the user. It would best be described as another cycle option rather than a replacement as it is more so a hypertrophic matrix than a post cycle therapy product.


*8) Would it make sense to use them together or separately?*

A: I would suggest separately. This would help allow the body to avoid any potential adaptive curve to the products. We have has continued results from the test protocols employing Jungle Warfare??? for 12 weeks continuously, but at some point the body will adapt to the dosage and mechanisms of activity. For this reason it is a better option to structure 6-12 week protocols focused upon Jungle Warfare??? then a 4 week alternative cycle to allow re-sensitizing.


*9) Do you happen to know the active life and relative bio-availability of ADED?*

A: Yes, the half-life appears to be about 8 hours though its actions in the body last closer to 20 hours. Once aromatase has been modulated at the source, there is a protracted period of time post clearance that is required for aromatase to re-establish adequate levels again. This is true of most anti-aromatase type compounds.

*
10) What data and feedback can you share so far?*

A: Our averages from the 12 week protocol test subjects has been very favorable. All, of course, continued to follow good training and dietary structures as well, so please do not think we are suggesting magic pills. The results were 12-15 pounds of lean mass gained and 6-8 pounds of fat tissue loss. We had all subjects submit then continue their current training and diet protocols during testing. Naturally one could expect a greater increase in total bodyweight if calorie intake was increased, but our goal at this point was to validate repartitioning modulation by way of supporting health oriented pathways.

Personally I have always disliked ads that state someone has gained 20 pound in only 6-8 weeks while using a new product. Too often the subject increased calorie intake to a point that leaves in question as to what was the actual cause, and gives no information on what the weight gained was made up of: Water, fat and or muscle? Some are obviously better than other products, but this tells us little to make good choices from.

We are currently constructing an advanced 12 week clinical study that we hope will start in the next 2 months.

*
11) Apart from the standard disclaimer that you should always check with your doctor and pharmacist before taking any supplement, are there any contraindications that you are aware of?*

A: Obviously one can overdose even on water, but no, we feel pretty good about this one in that it supports health resulting in lean tissue modulation rather than supporting lean tissue modulation at the expense of health.


*12) Have any users reported any negative effects?*

A: No, none.

*
13) What action-reaction factors should be considered when taking this supplement, particularly if considering long term (4-8 weeks) of use?*

A: In regard to Jungle Warfare??? long term should be considered beyond 12 weeks, though we have done some longer tests.

Action/Reaction Factors need to be addressed anytime a supplement, drug, training or diet protocol is planned. In this case most of the actions from long-tern Jungle Warfare??? use would be considered good. Increased receptor sensitivity for thyroid, pancreatic, pituitary and testes functions has been noted. This would suggest that less of any hormone would do more due to increased receptor response and activity post use.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 13, 2007)

so does that mean it takes a long tiem for JW to show reesults??


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 14, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> so does that mean it takes a long tiem for JW to show reesults??



It takes about 2-3 weeks for it to kick in, but when it does you will know.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 14, 2007)

how will i know?


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 15, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> how will i know?



You will start packing on lean mass. You should look at some of the logs people have using Jungle Warfare by itself. If you need some links to them pm me.


----------



## Christopher J (Mar 16, 2007)

TC Supplements said:


> Dosage is as per label, 1 cap three times per day with meals.QUOTE]
> 
> The bottle says 1 cap 2 times a day. Though I do think that going 3 a day is more sensable. An I may start 3 in 2 weeks.
> 
> p.s. B.AM. is some very good stuff. Highly recommend it.


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 16, 2007)

Christopher J said:


> TC Supplements said:
> 
> 
> > Dosage is as per label, 1 cap three times per day with meals.
> ...


----------



## fireball (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have been on BAM for 3 weeks and have not seen any benefits.  Well, I have dropped about 0.5% bf.  Other than that, nothing.  No strength gains or size.  I am very disappointed.  1 cap 2x a day.


----------



## TC Supplements (Apr 6, 2007)

fireball said:


> I'm sorry but I have been on BAM for 3 weeks and have not seen any benefits.  Well, I have dropped about 0.5% bf.  Other than that, nothing.  No strength gains or size.  I am very disappointed.  1 cap 2x a day.



How much do you weigh? Most report better results, but some do bump the dosage up depending on weight.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 6, 2007)

kinkery said:


> did you not read the thread? it doesn't need PCT. it's not a PH.



Actually, a pct with a SERM like tamoxifen would help. BAM is steroidal and suppressive.


----------



## TC Supplements (Apr 6, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Actually, a pct with a SERM like tamoxifen would help. BAM is steroidal and suppressive.



Yes, BAM will suppress a bit. Restore added to the stack is a good combo as well.


----------



## fireball (Apr 6, 2007)

I am 5'6 146#.  so should I just stop this cycle and add this restore or SERM to the next one?


----------

